# GEARS OF WAR 2 - connection problems



## Muz2008 (Nov 16, 2008)

Please help!
Whilst playing GOW2 I can't chat or connect to other players' games - when I begin match-making, I get the message that says my firewall settings may be too strict, but this is not the case and every other XBOX 360 Live game I have works perfectly. I use a NETGEAR WG111T router and am on a wireless connection shared with a PC and a laptop.
Thanks very much guys!


----------



## Malivar (Nov 23, 2008)

When you're at the dashboard, check your network settings and find out the IP of your Xbox from there. (It should be something like 192.168.1.x (X being the variable) and then go on your computer, and open any web browser.

Enter in the address bar: 192.168.1.1, and a box will pop up asking for username/password. Username will be admin, password is password, unless you have already accessed this and changed the user/password yourself. Now on the left side under "Advanced" click on Port Forwarding/Port Triggering. (You're going to be forwarding ports to open your nat)

Click "Add custom service" And for the service name it can be anything, I used XBL1. Service type, UDP, Starting and ending port 88 then enter the last digit of your Xbox's IP and click apply.

Add another custom service, service name can be anything (Mine was XBL2) and then service type, TCP/UDP, starting and ending port 3074 and then enter the last digit of your Xbox's IP and apply.

If your NAT isn't open after doing that, go under Advanced Settings again and go to UPnP and make sure it's on.

PS: I forwarded the same ports and it worked for a week, and then stopped. (right after the new dashboard came out) and it turned out my IP had changed (the last digit, X variable). So if it stops working check that the IP hasn't changed and if it has then just edit the services and change the last IP digit.

Further questions email me at: [email protected]


----------



## Muz2008 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks very much for that, Malivar - I will do as you suggest.
Best wishes


----------



## Malivar (Nov 23, 2008)

No problem, hope it works for you.


----------

